# VPN Verbindung blockiert "normale" Verbindung ?



## GhostGhost (22. April 2004)

Hallo, 

gleich eine Folgefrage von mir.. 

VPN einrichten hat geklappt aber sobald sich der andere Rechner mit meinem Verbindet geht nichts anderes mehr ( MSN YAHOO WEB_SEITEN im IE ) 

Ist das normal ? 

Kann man das nicht so einrichten das beides geht und nur die Verbindung auf meinen Rechner über VPN eine sichere Verbindung ist ?

Gruss Ghost


----------



## hulmel (23. April 2004)

Routingproblem?


> netstat -r


könnte weiterhelfen.


----------



## gothic ghost (23. April 2004)

@  GhostGhost
machs dir gemütlich, lehn dich zurück und lese  ;-)


----------



## GhostGhost (23. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *@  GhostGhost
> machs dir gemütlich, lehn dich zurück und lese  ;-) *



Hallo Ghotic, mein Helfender Geist ;-)

leider war dieser link weniger hilfreich da da nur steht wie ich die VPN einricht, aber die funktioniert bei mir ja schon. Nur eben alles andere dann nicht mehr. Als ob es nur noch die VPN Verbindung gäbe und alle anderen Anschlüsse zum Internet damit zu wären. 

Gruss Ghost

PS : ich hoffe Du hast da auch einen Link noch zu ...


----------



## gothic ghost (23. April 2004)

> PS : ich hoffe Du hast da auch einen Link noch zu ..


keinen Link mehr,
dir als Client bleiben deine " Freiheiten " erhalten,
dem Server gehen sie verloren und bei Xp erscheint die
Anmeldung.  
So ist es zumindest bei mir, ein Bug oder was ?


----------



## GhostGhost (24. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *keinen Link mehr,
> dir als Client bleiben deine " Freiheiten " erhalten,
> dem Server gehen sie verloren und bei Xp erscheint die
> ...



Sehr merkwürdig, bei mir verhält sich das andersherum, dem Server ( also meinem Rechner) bleibt alles erhalten und dem Client ( also meiner Bekannten ihr Rechner ) ist dicht danach.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine andere Möglichkeit mein Problem zu lösen was eigentlich ganz einfacher Art ist.

Ich schreib es nochmal zum klareren Verständniss komplett und auch dazu was ich schon versucht habe :

Also 2 Rechner haben wir ca. 500 m durch das Dorf getrennt. Wir möchten beide an der selben Datenbank arbeiten ( access ist ja Netzwerkfähig ).

Lösungsideen von mir : 

1 . Funkrichtantenne als Wlan .. scheitert aber da eine Kirche mitten im weg steht.

2. Dateifreigabe, das hat soweit geklappt das mein Rechner als WWW / FTP - Server im Natz steht sogar ein Netzlaufwerk ließ sich auf diese Weise verbinden. Man möchte denken super so geht es ja. Das ganze hat nur 2 Proboleme Access öffnet die Datei nicht weil mein Rechner nicht Vertrauenswürdig sei. Das zweite Problem war das die namensauflösung also Netzwerkverbinung via namen/Freigabe nicht klappte wobei ich mir da eine extra Domaine bei DNYDNS.org angelegt hatte. Windows kommt mit einem fehler das der Server unter diesem Namen schon im Netz regestriert sein und ich den Namen des Rechners ändern soll. Wenn ich die IP angebe klpatt es aber bis auf das eben mit der Datenbank das die nicht auf macht.

3 Lösung : VPN die Probleme dazu habe ich ja schon erläutert.

zur Umgebung : beide Rechner haben XP-Pro, meiner der als Server laufen soll ist dirket über das DSL-Modem ins Net verbunden der andere Rechner hängt hinter einem Router, die genau bezeichnung weiss ich da nicht. Kann ich erfragen wenn es hilfreich ist.

Hat jemand noch eine andere Lösung oder evt. ein Problem erkannt was lösbar ist ?

Gruss Ghost

PS: Nur für den Fall .. die Kirche kann ich nicht abreissen


----------



## gothic ghost (24. April 2004)

> PS: Nur für den Fall .. die Kirche kann ich nicht abreissen


moin moin,
 
dein Blick fürs Detail ist super, gefällt mir  
 
denn genau dieses hätte ich dir vorgeschlagen  
 
die Client/Server Beziehung habe ich verwechselt oder auch
nicht.  


> Dateifreigabe, das hat soweit geklappt das mein Rechner als WWW / FTP - Server im Netz


Das das mit DynDNS geht ist klar, oder so_gut_wie 


> VPN


Clientkonfiguration für Windows XP..
Nach dem Fertigstellen muss Authentifizierung mit unverschlüsseltem Kennwort eingestellt werden.
Du solltest dir nochmal die Konfig durchlesen,
hier nochmal den Link und ich werde mal darüber meditieren, bis gleich ;-)
Pause


> Windows kommt mit einem fehler das der Server unter diesem Namen schon im Netz regestriert sei und ich den Namen des Rechners ändern soll.


Da du das VPN von XP benutzt kommt es zum Konflikt mit DynDNS.
Unter dem Link ist keine Rede von DynDNS.
Ich benutze tightvnc-1.2.9 und das geht nur in Verbindung mit DynDNS
ausprobieren ? installieren 
oder DynDNS abschalten und nur VPN-XP nehmen.
Pause


----------



## GhostGhost (24. April 2004)

Hallo,

das mit dem Verschlüsselten hatte ich nicht raus, auch habe ich sicher mehr als nur die TCP/IP und qspaketplaner angehakt. Ich werde heute Nachmittag nochmal dran gehen wenn ich am anderen Rechner bin und dies so einstellen. Vielleicht hilft es ja.

Gruss Ghost

PS: oder doch die Kirche abreissen ?


----------



## GhostGhost (24. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gothic ghost _
> *moin moin,
> 
> dein Blick fürs Detail ist super, gefällt mir
> ...


    

Hallo Ghotic,

also die VPN und Dyndns stören sich nicht weiter ich hab mit Dyndns nur das Problem mit der dynamischen IP gelöst. Irgendwie muss ich ja zu meiner eigenen IP kommen wenn ich am anderen Rechner bin ohne jedesmal nach hause zu rennen wenn T-Offline mal wieder kommt ;-)

Was mir zu denken gibt ist das Acess die Datei nicht öffnet mit der begründung die Verbindung ( Netzlaufwerk einbindung ) sei nicht vertrauenswürdig. Ich denke da könnte man einen Hebel ansetzen und entweder Access klar machen das das egal ist und ich das so will oder irgendwie den Rechner als Vertrauenswürdig einstufen.. nur wie...

Was die Arbeit selbst betrifft könnte man ja sagen während dem man mit der Datenbank arbeitet braucht man ja kein Internet schliesslich soll man ja arbeiten und nicht surfen.. leider ist dem nicht so denn einige Informationen werden da direkt aus dem Internet geholt. Von daher ist es wichig das beides geht.

Eine andere Möglichkeit die ich noch sehe ist das jeder lokal an der Datenbank arbeitet und anschliessend die Datenbanken abgeglichen werden.. Allerdings ensteht da das Problem das die Tools zum Datenabgleich nicht frei erhältlich sind und ich möchte wegen dem jetzt nicht noch ein Programm kaufen ( kosten explodieren sonst ).

Gruss Ghost

PS: auch pause macht jetzt ;-)


----------

